
Show HN: Would you like to play rock paper and scissor against a neural network? - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/jokenpo
======
atum47
If you wanna see it picks up a pattern, choose rock then paper then scissors
and keep doing that. In about 10-20 plays the nn won't lose anymore.

------
aetherspawn
After a while it started winning and even when I pressed random buttons I
couldn’t really beat it.

Maybe I’m deterministic

Creepy

~~~
atum47
A person on reddit wrote a script to play it at random for 200 times,
apparently the neural net won every time.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/b1u1kf/can_a_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/b1u1kf/can_a_neural_network_predict_your_next_move_on_a/)

